# I see the ICMP6 router advertisement but FreeBSD8 won't auto



## KernelPanic (Apr 15, 2013)

Uname:

```
FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p1 i386
```
(it's actually patched up to -p7 via freebsd-update)

Relevant rc.conf entries:

```
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_network_interfaces="de0"
ifconfig_de0="DHCP"
```

ifconfig output: (slightly obfuscated)

```
de0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:e0:29:4d:be:03
        inet6 fe80::2e0:29ff:fe4d:be03%de0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
        inet 24.XXX.XXX.170 netmask 0xfffffe00 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```

I can see RAs:

```
14:07:31.970339 IP6 fe80::201:5cff:fe3d:ec41 > ff02::1: ICMP6, router advertisement, length 80
14:07:35.200099 IP6 fe80::201:5cff:fe3d:ec41 > ff02::1: ICMP6, router advertisement, length 80
```

However, the interface does not auto-configure. Even after rebooting, running `# /etc/rc.d/network_ipv6 restart` and/or running `# rtsol -D de0`

I do have a firewall but it permits all ICMP6 packets.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 18, 2013)

Does your firewall run something along the lines of net/radvd or net/dhcp6 to pass out addresses?


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 18, 2013)

junovitch said:
			
		

> Does your firewall run something along the lines of net/radvd or net/dhcp6 to pass out addresses?



The firewall is running on the box itself. (pf) 

```
pass in quick on de0 inet6 proto ipv6-icmp all keep state
```

That being said I don't believe net/dhcp6 is required?


----------



## kpa (Apr 18, 2013)

I believe what you need is 


```
ifconfig_de0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
```


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is what happens if I try using rtsol


```
server# rtsol -D de0
checking if de0 is ready...
de0 is ready
set timer for de0 to 0:999051
New timer is 0:00998836
New timer is 0:00000317
timer expiration on de0, state = 1
send RS on de0, whose state is 2
set timer for de0 to 4:0
New timer is 4:00000935
received RA from fe80::201:5cff:fe3d:ec41 on de0, state is 2
OtherConfigFlag on de0 is turned on
stop timer for de0
there is no timer
```

Here is the output when I try and restart IPv6 networking

```
server# /etc/rc.d/network_ipv6 restart
network_ipv6 not running?
net.inet6.ip6.forwarding: 0 -> 0
net.inet6.ip6.accept_rtadv: 1 -> 1
route: writing to routing socket: File exists
add net fe80::: gateway ::1: route already in table
route: writing to routing socket: File exists
add net ff02::: gateway ::1: route already in table
IPv4 mapped IPv6 address support=NO
```


----------



## xtaz (Apr 19, 2013)

Does the advertisement have a /64 prefix in it? I don't believe RA works with anything other than a /64.


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 19, 2013)

xtaz said:
			
		

> Does the advertisement have a /64 prefix in it? I don't believe RA works with anything other than a /64.




It seems to be advertising two:

```
08:13:32.813739 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 80) fe80::201:5cff:fe3d:ec41 > ff02::1: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, router advertisement, length 80
        hop limit 0, Flags [managed, other stateful], pref medium, router lifetime 1800s, reachable time 30000s, retrans time 1000s
          prefix info option (3), length 32 (4): 2001:558:4072:2c::/64, Flags [none], valid time 604800s, pref. time 302400s
          prefix info option (3), length 32 (4): 2001:558:6008:2b::/64, Flags [none], valid time 604800s, pref. time 302400s
```

If I am reading this right, both the Managed Address Configuration and Other Configuration flags seem to be set. That means I should be using stateful configuration via DHCPv6. So it appears that junovitch may be right and I need to run net/dhcp6?


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 19, 2013)

That was it. Comcast is doing stateful IPv6 which requires net/dhcp6.

I tinkered with dhcp6c.conf and I now have IPv6:


```
inet6 2001:558:6008:2b:3c41:4c52:a6e9:fc70 prefixlen 128
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad to see you got it figured out.  I had been busy and meaning to check back in.  My setup is through a tunnel broker on my OpenWRT routers with radvd so I'm not sure how much of that would translate over to how Comcast is providing IPv6.  Figuring things out the hard way is usually the best to to learn anyway.


----------



## zkaa71n (May 30, 2014)

*Re: I see the ICMP6 router advertisement but FreeBSD8 won't *

http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=39220&p=260838#p260838


----------

